# Hilfe bei Projekt



## Noobs (30. Sep 2016)

Hallo,

ich benötige dringend eure Hilfe unser Chef hat uns folgende Aufgabe gegeben: 
Wir sollen ein Programm mit grafischer Oberfläche schreiben in dem wir alle unsere Zeitschriften in Stammdaten (Datenbank) anlegen.
Später soll man dann Zeitschriften entnehmen können und dabei regestriert werden, die Zeitschrift soll dann auch von Lager auf den Mitarbeiter gebucht werden. Bei der Rückgabe soll dann auch die Zeitschrift wieder ins Lager eingebucht werden. Das alles sollen wir grafsich Darstellung anahnd einer Tabelle wo man auch einsehen kann welche Zeitschriften inmo da sind, einen Einstellungsberreich zur verwaltung der Stammdaten etc. soll es auch geben.

Wir bitten um Hilfe da wir keinen richtigen einstieg finden und auch nicht wissen wie wir eine Datenbank mit Java verbinden? Ist das alles generell so möglich?  Als IDE verweden wir Netbeans.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## JStein52 (30. Sep 2016)

Die gute Nachricht: das ist alles möglich. Und die IDE ist eigentlich egal, aber NetBeans hat einen schönen GUI-Builder mit dem ihr eure grafische Oberfläche entwerfen könnt. Zur Anbindung an die Datenbank z.B. mal in "jdbc" einlesen.


----------



## JStein52 (30. Sep 2016)

Ich würde dabei schrittweise vorgehen und mir erst mal die Oberfläche und die Dialoge überlegen und diese mit dem GUI-Designer entwerfen. Also vielleicht einen Hauptbildschirm mit Menüleiste und der Tabelle in der ihr die Zeitschriften darstellen sollt.


----------



## Opfers1233 (30. Sep 2016)

Sry Bro Keine Ahnung


----------



## JStein52 (30. Sep 2016)

Opfers1233 hat gesagt.:


> Sry Bro Keine Ahnung


Und wer bist du ?


----------

